#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  تهنئة صادقة ... رغم التأخير

## جبل التوباد

بمناسبة تطوير منتدى ابناء مصر ، اتقدم للادارة و المشرفين و الاعضاء باجمل التهاني بالحلة الجديدة التي اكتساها المنتدى بعد تطويره . ارض الكنانة ثرية ، و ابداع ابنائها يعمر ضفاف نيلها الخالد منذ الاف السنين . كنت اود ان اعبر عن ما احسه في هذه المناسبة بشعر كما فعل ((العضو الفعال: الشاعر نور ، على الرابط http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread94415.html)) ، و لكني استبيحه العذر بان اقتبس المقطع التالي من قصيدته:
علم و سياسة و اقتصاد .... شعر و خواطر
و مصر دايما في النهاية ... في القلب و الخاطر
ارجو المعذرة ان كانت هذه التهنئة تصل متاخرة الى المنتدى ، فقد كان السبب في ذلك التغيب عن مكان السكن.
دمتم جميعا بصحة و توفيق ، و عاشت ...... ام الدنيا ... مصر الغالية .

----------

